# Pygmy Goat Milk



## goatboy13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Can you drink Pygmy milk or do anything good with it? Also is there anything you have to do to it before consuming it? Does anybody have any experience using it? I tried drinking some raw but it was very goat tasting.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The key is to keep it clean, get it cold as soon as possible after you milk, and keep the bucks as far away as possible. Pygmy milk is just like any other goat milk, you can use it the same.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Do you house the buck with the doe or near her?


----------



## goatboy13 (Feb 2, 2016)

There is no buck besides two five week old bucklings. I tried a taste of it and it's ver goaty flavored.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Then she's probably mineral deficient and/or you didn't get it cold right away.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pygmy goat milk is very high in butter fat. Have you ever tasted goat milk before? To some people, very rich, high fat goat milk tastes off, when the same milk tastes fine to those who routinely drink it.

Mineral balance, worm load, feed and not cooling it quick enough or the items the milk was milked into or stored in might not have been clean. If plastic, it may have picked up a smell from other food.

My small barn houses 3 bucks, 2 of which are only 4 feet away from the milk stand. I've never had my does milk pick up a taste from the bucks, not even when the boys are in such a strong rut that my eyes water!

Pygmy milk can be used for the same things other goats milk is used for- drinking, cheese, butter, soap...etc.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

http://kinne.net/milkpyg.htm

This is a great resource, I love the articles!! She explains why she milks pygmies over other goats


----------

